# [SOLVED] mount iso image - could not find any loop devices

## jopeto

Hello,

I want to install a program which comes in an iso file and instead of burning it onto a DVD I wanted to mount the iso image so that I can install it like that. I used the command:

```
mount -o loop <iso file> /mnt/virtualdrive
```

Both the iso file and the virtualdrive directory exist. However I get the error that mount could not find a loop device. 

```
mount: Could not find any loop device. Maybe this kernel does not know 

       about the loop device? (If so, recompile or `modprobe loop'.) 

```

When I type "modprobe loop" it tells me that there is no such module.

I guess the error is the same as described in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-925612-start-0.html

There is says the following:

"According to the sys-apps/util-linux release notes, you need >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.21"

However when I do "emerge --search sys-apps/util-linux" I only get version 2.20 which is installed.

How can I get around this problem and mount and iso image? Thank you.Last edited by jopeto on Wed Aug 01, 2012 7:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jopeto,

Do you have kernel support for the loopback device?

```
grep LOOP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_RC_LOOPBACK=m
```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m is good. CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y is good too.

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set is bad.

If you have the latter, you need to add loopback support to your kernel.

Do not edit your .config with a text editor.

----------

## jopeto

Thank you. It is not set. I will set it and compile the kernel. Thanks again.

----------

## Jaglover

If you enable it as module and run make modules then you can use it without rebooting.

----------

## jopeto

Sorry for the late reply, but I was traveling. I just rebuilt it into the kernel. For reference to other users, NLK_DEV_LOOP can be found in:

```
-> Device Drivers

   ->Block Devices
```

when running

 *Quote:*   

> # make menuconfig

 

Thanks once again!

----------

